# TV Tuner



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I am going to buy one soon, but can someone kindly explain how they work? For example, would I only get the amount of channels on the tuner, as I have on my rogers box? Or can I get more? Also some information on how some of them setup would be nice.

Thanks:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

I bought a dvdwin and all I get is black and white picture, and the wierd thing is it will work fine just when you open the window for like 2 seconds then it will go black and white picture and have lines down the screen. So Im very curious on what one to upgrade to and if I need a signal booster for my Comcast cable.


----------

